# medications



## Black1085 (Sep 15, 2013)

We are thinking king of relocating to Portugal, but my wife is on two repeat prescriptions every month can she still get them in country?


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Yes, you'll find Portugal more advanced than most of UK NHS does depend a bit on area, but you'd need to register with the Health Service and here you pay a % of cost of medication, some illness are exempt,as example diabetes you don't pay for anything to do with the condition but would if you reguired medication for an unrelated illness, without more information can't say a lot more


----------



## The Hog (Mar 8, 2013)

canoeman said:


> Yes, you'll find Portugal more advanced than most of UK NHS does depend a bit on area, but you'd need to register with the Health Service and here you pay a % of cost of medication, some illness are exempt,as example diabetes you don't pay for anything to do with the condition but would if you reguired medication for an unrelated illness, without more information can't say a lot more


Not quite correct. I have diabetes and whereas I see my doctor for free, I do have to pay for the medication - although it is subsidised. Mind you, I am under 65, it may be different for pensioners......
You may find that you do not need a pescription for your wife's medication. It depends on what it is. Unlike the UK not as many medicines are 'pescription only'.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No concession here to Pensioners unless it's economic and you qualify for low income, a friend has diabetes and doesn't pay for consultations, medication or needles to do with diabetes but if he sees Doctor on an unrelated medical issue does, believe it's the additional acts that covers the medication etc 

Consultas, sessões de Hospital de Dia, bem como atos complementares prescritos no decurso destas (as well as additional acts prescribed in the course of these,)

Code used is 9998 if that's any help in checking if you should pay or not

As you say you might not need a prescription but you do if you want what can be substantial discounts especially if you can take a Generic version of a drug and you want to reclaim a percentage of medical costs on your tax return


----------



## Black1085 (Sep 15, 2013)

The medications are Propanol and Paroxidine what are they likely to cost monthly? my wifes not a pensioner.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

This is the Portuguese site that would give you the information Medicamentos Genricos but of course it doesn't recognize English so comes up a blank, I'm going to Pharmacist this morning so will ask for you, and whether it's prescription or not.

Your wife not being a Pensioner doesn't matter, it doesn't affect cost, it's registering with the National Health Service that is the importance so you get treatment, medication etc at the same cost as a Portuguese National otherwise you'd reguire Private Medical care or insurance.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Black1085 said:


> The medications are Propanol and Paroxidine what are they likely to cost monthly? my wifes not a pensioner.


If it's Propanolol various strengths but a couple of €'s and Paroxitine 16€ for 2 months supply, these are non Prescription prices, our pharmacist would supply without a prescription if you had boxes but not everyone would


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I agree wi th Canoeman Propanol is much cheaper here than in the UK and costs just a few euros , price will depend on the strength.


A friend suffers from severe diabetes and all his medication including needles is free.

I haven}t yet found out if my antirejection drugs are free


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Sure they are comes under the same Article as diabetes


----------



## Black1085 (Sep 15, 2013)

Thanks Canoeman and Siobhanwf


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

canoeman said:


> Sure they are comes under the same Article as diabetes




Having a blonde and senior moment Canoeman....can`t work out how to check


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

It comes under this Decree that amended health charges, subsequent decrees haven't altered Article 4 or 8 of Decreto-Lei n.º 113/2011 

Article 8. º Waiver of charging user fees It waived the collection of user fees in Am- scope of the following health care benefits:
a) family planning consultations and acts supplementary prescribed during these;
*b) Consultation sessions, day hospital, as well as acts Additional during these prescribed under degenerative neurological diseases and demyelinating muscular dystrophies, treatment of chronic pain, chemotherapy- apy of malignancies, radiation therapy, mental health, coagulation factor deficiencies, infection by Human immune deficiency / AIDS and diabetes;*
c) Health care breathing at home; 
d) Health care in the area of dialysis; 
e) Consultation and ancillary acts required to donation of cells, blood, tissues and organs;
f) Acts performed in complementary diagnostic course of organized population-based screening and diagnosis of neonatal, promoted under the pro- prevention programs of the Directorate General of Health;
g) Consultations at home performed at the initiative of services and facilities of the NHS; h) Calls attention and acts complementary arising from services provided to victims of violence domestic; i) Treatment programs for chronic alcoholics and addicts; j) Programs doses of direct observation; l) Vaccination provided for in the national vaccination program and persons covered by the vaccination program seasonal influenza;

Main reference to no charge for transplant patients is Article 4

Article 4. º Exemption from user fees Are exempt from paying user fees:
a) Pregnant women and mothers; 
b) Children under 12 years of age, inclusive;
c) Consumers with grade equal or superior to 60%; d) The users in situations of economic failure, well as dependents of their household, under Article 6. º;
e) The benevolent donors of blood, the benefits in primary health care;
f) Living donor cells, tissues and organs in services in primary health care;
g) The firemen, the benefits in health care primary and, when necessary due to the exercise of its activity in hospital care;
*h) transplant patients;*
i) military and former military personnel of the armed forces, because of military service, are permanently incapacitated

This is link for payment exemption codes transplant patients are 1801
http://www.acss.min-saude.pt/Portals/0/V25_IsençoesTaxasModeradoras-Junho_2012.pdf


----------

